# Somebody has a crush on me!!!



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

My school has a facebook page where you can post anonymously about someone you have a crush on. Someone posted yesterday about me (YES, ME. THEY USED MY FULL NAME AND WHERE I WORK. They said I am super cute and have really beautiful eyes. They also added that they are too nervous and shy to ever say anything more than hello to me.) 

This literally made my day yesterday. It was so awesome.


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice! Now your next order of business is to find out who that mystery person is...


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

megaz93 said:


> Nice! Now your next order of business is to find out who that mystery person is...


HE should have no trouble considering the thousands of friends he has


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

this is awesome congrats! i know if i saw my name on one of those pages i would be so happy too. you should comment on it and tell her to talk to you.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

thats awesome =)


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

that's so cool! hopefully you'll find out who they are


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

That's adorable. =D Very glad for you, hope something develops from that, mate. Best of luck.


----------



## akeelah (Apr 7, 2013)

now i would die to have my name up on that wall! awesome


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 28, 2013)

nice


----------



## bangfiona (May 22, 2013)

happy for you


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Aww~! How nice! That must make you feel good to know that you aren't the only shy one, too!


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

awe that's cute. congrats


----------



## Jessleonhart (May 23, 2013)

Cool! Good for you.


----------

